# Ames performance



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone have a preference on who to talk to at Ames? I have spoken to some sales people who were knowledgeable and others who weren't. Just curious. I'm new at this pontiac Restoration thing so I need a sakes guy who really knows these cars. Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

greenjudge69 said:


> Anyone have a preference on who to talk to at Ames? I have spoken to some sales people who were knowledgeable and others who weren't. Just curious. I'm new at this pontiac Restoration thing so I need a sakes guy who really knows these cars. Thanks


All I have dealt with at Ames are knowledgeable and helpful. I'd be hard pressed to say who is better than whom there.


----------

